# Stihl ht 75 won't shut off



## Km0594 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey guys I'm rebuilding an ht 75. The engine is all together and it runs fine but it won't turn off. I just replaced the spring in the grip that should ground it out, and from what I've seen everything running from the engine to the tip of that spring works fine. What I can figure out is how the other half is grounded to the case... Or maybe I'm overthinking it either way I could use some help, thanks.


----------



## Manic84 (Jan 10, 2020)

Welcome To AS!

I'd double check where you have the wires, make sure nothing is disconnected and is making proper contact.
Maybe you can go to the "Beg For Manuals Thread" in the chainsaw stickies and ask for an IPL/Service Manual for it, that might help you in the long run.


----------



## Justin Taylor (Jan 10, 2020)

You forgot to put that 1 wire on the Coil


----------

